# Prevalence and Incidence of Thyroid Cancer



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Estimated new cases and deaths from thyroid cancer in the United States in 2010:

New cases: 44,670

Deaths: 1,690

See the online booklet What You Need To Know About™ Thyroid Cancer to learn about thyroid cancer symptoms, diagnosis, treatment, and questions to ask the doctor.

On-line booklet here...

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/wyntk/thyroid


----------

